# how to use a n maze?



## lspencer23 (Mar 20, 2015)

I am not new to smoking, but i have read alot of people using the a n maze. I personaly use a masterbuilt xl 40 propane smoker with all mods that  everyone does, but i would like to know if i can use,i,with my smoker and how exactly that works? Much help would be appreciated


----------



## boboso (Mar 20, 2015)

I was wondering similar things. I purchased a couple of them, the amazen smoke tubes and was wondering if anybody had any experience with them? Good, bad or otherwise? Good for cold smoke, hot smoke, or both? Thanks.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 20, 2015)

The A-MAZE-N-SMOKER(AMNS)PATENTED is a smoke generator that was created out of my need to Cold Smoke meat, fish and cheese. After months of testing, we found the perfect combination of design, materials and sawdust that gives consistent results every time. Even though the AMNS was created for Cold Smoking, it can also be used to supplement smoke at temps up to 180° inside your smoker.

The 6"x6" AMNS will smoke for 8 hours on 4 oz. of A-MAZE-N-DUST, and the 6"x8" AMNS will burn 10 hours on 6 oz. of A-MAZE-N-DUST. They DO NOT burn pellets.

A-MAZE-N-DUST is a special blend of sawdust that gives the A-MAZE-N-SMOKER it's long and consistent smoke times. Each A-MAZE-N-DUST smoke flavor is a 100% natural product, with no additives, fillers, scents or oils added. 

In April 2011, we added the New A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER(AMNPS)PATENTED to the lineup. The NEW AMNPS was designed to burn BBQ Pellets, but also burns sawdust. You can use the AMNPS for Cold Smoking and supplement smoke during Hot Smoking. It performs very well all the way up to 275°+ inside your smoker. 

In July 2012, we introduced the A-MAZE-N-TUBE-SMOKER(AMNTS)Patent Pending to the rest of our smokers. The Tube Smokers perform very well in pellet grills, gas grills and gas smokers. Their unique design takes up very little space on your grates. They produce great smoke during cold smoking and at cooking temps.

FEATURES & BENEFITS:
* Smoke Generator creates clean, "Creosote Free" smoke!
* Cold Smoke Meat, Fish, Cheese, Nuts and More! 
* Hot Smoke your favorite foods - See FAQ's for more information
* Constructed of Stainless Steel - Durable and will not rust 
* Small, light and portable 
* Can be used in a smoker or grill 
* No holes to drill 
* No cords to plug in 
* 6 x 6 AMNS will smoke up to 8 hours on 4 oz. of A-MAZE-N-DUST
* 6 x 8 AMNS will smoke up to 10 hours on 6 oz of A-MAZE-N-DUST
* AMNPS 5 x 8 Pellet Smoker Burns Pellets of Sawdust
* Produce very little heat 
* Easy to use 
* Easy to clean - NO "GOOEY MESS"!


----------



## boboso (Mar 21, 2015)

Cool. I bought a couple 6in pellet tubes to use on the road with my Weber Jumbo Joe. Figured they might save a little room then lugging around bags or piles of smoking chunks. Havent picked them up yet. Need to get my mail as soon as I can get by the house. WAiting for dispatch to get me a load home. Thanks.


----------



## lspencer23 (Mar 21, 2015)

Sorry for the double post, but thats Good info and i live,in washington not sure,of,the exact elebation but,its the great northwest weather, i feel like i have,got my smoker down pretty good as far,as,getting it dialed in, but have heard good things about the amns setup


----------



## litterbug (Mar 21, 2015)

I also have a masterbuilt xl 40. I've done some of the mods that were suggested (cast iron pan, needle valve, etc.)(putting the xl an a rolling caster base) Besides the needle valve (which definitely helps with lowww temps for snack sticks and such) the best thing I did was get the 12" in tube smoker. It gives me plenty of smoke for about 3-4 hours without having to check on it. I also have the maze but have not used it  as of yet.


----------



## lspencer23 (Mar 21, 2015)

I have not had any problems getting a nice clean smoke from mine is there a noticable difference in using the tube over the cast iron pan? I personally dont mind throwing a couple chunks on here and there, i mostly use my gas smoker for hot smoking because i have converted 2 little chief smokers into a cold smoker for doing cheese.


----------



## litterbug (Mar 21, 2015)

No noticeable difference. When I first got the xl, it was my first smoker and I had a learning curve to overcome. This was easily accomplished with the tube. I still use the cast iron pan at times because I have different flavors of wood as opposed to pellets. When doing snack sticks at a lower temp it is just easier to get smoke with the tube. I have also done cheese in the xl and without the tube I would not have been able to. 

If you decide to get the tube, put some muffler clamps on it to keep it from rolling around.


----------



## lspencer23 (Mar 21, 2015)

Thats good to know there isnt a noticable differnce in the smoke, imho i think smoke is smoke no matter what type of burn it comes from via tube with pellets or pan,with chunks. It does not sound like it is worth the investment in my masterbuilt  if it does not change the outcome since i dont use it,to cold smoke. But in the little chief for cheese... That would be an idea as to the stock pan on the coil


----------

